# Alliance Advantage file bands



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Was bored and fooled around with some of these Alliance Advantage file bands from wally world. Attached them to an old Marksman frame via tex tube light loops, doubled them over to experiment and shorten them a bit, from the added stretch of the tubes. Shot with a heavy pouch in 40 degree air through the chrony. 5/8 marbles @ 150 fps. 3/8 steel @ 185 and 1/4 steel at 206 fps. Maybe they will shoot a little faster when it warms up and with a lighter pouch. Anyway, nothing important, but pretty nice to shoot. Will buy some sterling bands soon to try.

Eric


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I believe your right about getting more speed under better conditions. Nice mod to the Marksman.


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks for your reply. The frame was given to me recently with broken factory banding, and I wanted to try something effective and inexpensive for my nephew. This site has a wealth of helpful ideas.

VS


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

I did a test of these recently, and they are quite fast with an easy draw. I did my 300 fps qualification using these bands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## VillageSniper (Jan 22, 2013)

Thats good to know Charles. Your posts in the past are what caught my eye regarding file bands and when I saw a bag a wally- world, I just had to try em out. Did you use just one per side to get 300, or was it where you doubled the first into a loop and then ran a single to the pouch? I am curious as to the speed difference when using lighter pouches. I used the factory marksman pouch, it seems big and floppy compared to my new super sure pouches from RayShot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

VillageSniper said:


> Thats good to know Charles. Your posts in the past are what caught my eye regarding file bands and when I saw a bag a wally- world, I just had to try em out. Did you use just one per side to get 300, or was it where you doubled the first into a loop and then ran a single to the pouch? I am curious as to the speed difference when using lighter pouches. I used the factory marksman pouch, it seems big and floppy compared to my new super sure pouches from RayShot.


I used one doubled at the fork and a single to the pouch. I used a very small kangaroo leather pouch and very small steel ammo. Frankly, I hate small pouches and small ammo. But the Marksman pouch may be a bit too big unless you are shooting stones. Inside I shoot steel and lead ball. Outdoors I shoot stones, so I want a larger pouch for that.

With 3/8 inch steel and 2 file bands per side, about a 36-37 inch draw length, I was getting 218 fps at a temperature of about 66-68 degrees F. That seems in the range you were getting.

Band life seems to be the real issue ... about 250 shots in my limited experiments. But still, that is not bad performance for some pretty cheap, readily available bands.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

To increase band life you would have to add more rubber bands. So as a result the draw weight would go up. I used these for hunting one year, i got a couple of squirrels with 5/8 marbles. I didnt do any tests though, maybe ill recreate that setup to find out. I remember how loud the Impact was on trees. I was Impressed.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Some folks report that they get longer band life by chaining instead of braiding, but I think it is a pretty individual thing. You might try just cutting each file band in half and using a couple or more like that for each slingshot band. That way there is less friction. Also, office rubber bands benefit from dusting them with talcum powder ... some do it as often as every 50 shots or so. Properly prepared, those Alliance file bands are pretty fast.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Check it out, I maxed out at 354fps with 5/8'' marbles. These things are awesome! And they last me forever.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I am also keeping count of the shots to see how many i can get out of them before something goes wrong. ill make sure to post.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Sounds interesting. By all means keep us posted.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Howdy Chico- can you elaborate on the setup you used to achieve those results? I just scored a bag of these bands at Walmart last nite and that sounds like fun! I have plenty of marbles 

Thanks for the info! And thanks Charles for your original post about these bands- I've been casually looking for them ever since to play with for 1/4 steel.


----------



## SuperMonkeySlinger (Jan 28, 2013)

i say you might get the most speed with 1/4 inch steel balls. Thats my guess considering speed.

SMS


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

SuperMonkeySlinger said:


> i say you might get the most speed with 1/4 inch steel balls. Thats my guess considering speed.
> 
> SMS


I have no doubt- I'd rather fling marbles at 300+ than 1/4 steel at 400+ tho! Much more fun for me and that setup should see 300+ with 3/8 steel and maybe even 7/16? If so, sign me up! Cheap, easy, and powerful? Yes, yes, and yes please


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Ok, I took some pics to show how i set them up. I need to say my readings on the chrony were inconsistent, I maxed out at 354, BUT my low was 190.Its also about 75 degrees outside. I got about 9" between fork and pouch. I would use water to lube the band when tightening at the pouch. I was drawing back to 41 in. or so. I hope ya'll have fun with it.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

I always try to match bands and pouch, with ammo.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Im sorry to say that i ddnt even make it to 50 shots. The band at the pouch broke on me. Im going give it a go with two doubled at the pouch. I remember getting better band life. I havent used these for 3yrs though. Ill figure it out.


----------



## BrokenPins (Feb 10, 2013)

Sweet, thanks bro! Bummer about the short life, hope it was a fluke... I like theraband and tubes but fascinated with the potential of office rubber bands - thanks for the pics bud!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The pouch can be tough on these thin bands, depending on what sort of leather it is. Also, band life is much shorter (no matter what the bands) the greater you stretch them. Just as an experiment, you might try the "dog bone" pouch set up and tie.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21842-alternative-pouch-design-dog-bones-ie-without-punched-holes/?hl=dogbone

Or else use a conventional tie at the pouch and stretch the bands before tying. The thing to do is to try the keep the bands from rubbing against the leather (stretching and contracting against the leather), as that causes abrasion. If the bands are pre-stretched, they will not be constantly rubbing against the leather when you draw and shoot.

Also, I always dust my rubber bands with talcum powder, as that helps to lubricate them. Just drop the bands into a bag with a little talcum powder and shake up the bag. Try rubbing some into the pouch at the tie holes before attaching the bands. The talc will make the pouch hard to hold, so be careful with your first few shots.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Thanks for the advice Charles, i honestly cant remember how i put them together back then, . i think if i put more thought into it i would have chained them mexican style, that way theres a knot with no rub/friction. i noticed the most wear, at where the bands link (see pic). No problem Brokenpins. i got at least 250 shot from this set of 4 full bands tied to the fork and 2 full bands doubled in half on the pouch side. I lost count on account of i was having fun bustin cans. When i realized i stopped counting, i inspected them. I added one doubled band per side and made more than a 400% increase in shots it could handle.


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

chico said:


> Ok, I took some pics to show how i set them up. I need to say my readings on the chrony were inconsistent, I maxed out at 354, BUT my low was 190.Its also about 75 degrees outside. I got about 9" between fork and pouch. I would use water to lube the band when tightening at the pouch. I was drawing back to 41 in. or so. I hope ya'll have fun with it.


That sounds like the results I get with my wife's smart phone. The ONLY configuration I've found that gives consistent readings using a smart phone is the one in M_J's tutorial. If you use a smart phone you need to be extremely accurate in your distance measurements.

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21084-smartphone-chrony-setup-tutorial/

If you're depending on the sound of the bands to trigger the measurement, you will get wildly inconsistent readings. Looking at the size of your pouch, I strongly suspect the low reading is probably closest to actual speed.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

Ill run some tests that way. I was getting consistent readings earlier with a chained set of same bands. I was reading high 400fps and low 500fps, from 30ft with the device at 15ft from the target. Those speeds seemed to good to be true.


----------



## chico (Feb 2, 2013)

My shots consistently read around 180fps. That setup worked alot better.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

For those with an interest in Alliance File Bands, note that I just used them to shoot over 43 foot pounds of energy:

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/21108-power-rangers/page-11

Don't let anybody tell you those bands aren't capable of high performance.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

